
Bogus coronavirus claims lead Google Play to finally give Infowars the boot - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/03/google-bans-infowars-app-over-coronavirus-claims/
======
jsjddbbwj
Wouldn't it be funny if someone had gotten the boot for questioning the
usefulness of chloroquine, now that we know the study is bunk? :^}

